# Small NADAC brag from yesterday



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We attempted to close out our NAC title yesterday and get some other cool legs but it didn't really pan out the way I wanted it to. Lars was brilliant...and I couldn't get out of my own way. So...here's the good, the bad, and the fast.

The first class we had was the jumpers class. It was a really nice flowing course and it was fun to handle. Well, with a nice flowing course...Lars engaged his after burners. One turn, he came screaming into...lost his footing on the astroturf and dropped a bar. But, there were no off courses it was really truly awesome. We were met with huge applause and wide eyes/gaping mouths from the competitors. "Man, was that fast." was what we heard from outside the ring. And yeah...it was fast. Lars shattered his 5.7 yps from last week. He clocked a 6.32 YARDS/SECOND (almost 19' per second!!) Lars was the fastest novice jumpers dog out of all of the height divisions. Holy cripes Lars! And that was pretty much how he ran all day...and I'm not used to that sort of speed even for him.:flame:

So...here is where I started to fall apart. At the very beginning of the trial, a woman with a GSD approaches me and tells me that she was in front of me in the novice classes. She also tells me that her dog is very reactive and asks me if I could keep my distance. Um yeah...not a problem. Well, this dog lunges at dogs heading to the start line in the regular class. I'm keeping my distance as I'm lining up behind her. They're running the course and I'm inching towards the ring entrance with Lars. The GSD is on the far side of the ring...gets a hair across its butt and flies out of the ring to go attack dogs outside the ring. Thank god it didn't decide Lars had to die and my heart is pounding from seeing the dog fly over the snow fencing to go and pounce on a golden. :jaw: So, I got all flustered and Lars and I are sitting on the start line for what seemed for forever (in reality it was probably about 5 minutes.) Needless to say...that wasn't a great run for me - Lars was great and followed my flustered handling wonderfully (I sent him to the wrong obstacles...a couple of times. Nice job jackass.) :frusty:

The second regulars and the weavers class...I was over thinking stuff and didn't follow my jedi mantra of "Don't think, just do." Lars was crankin with that paw blistering speed and my head just couldn't keep up with him. I felt a little bit better when I saw that none of the 20+" dogs qualified in either Regular 1 or Regular 2.

Then came tunnelers and at this point I was considering the day a wash. I'm thinking this field of tunnels was going to be complete carnage with the tunnel seeking missile on the end of my leash and my mushy brain. So...we get to the start line and AGAIN another loose dog shoots out of the ring and runs amok all over the place and past us. Oh god...and Lars is vibrating with that electricity I talk about. They catch the dog and I head to the real start line. I leave Lars there and he's got the Border Collie/vulture stance going on and he's whining. Double Oh God...and he breaks his start line. I just started to run and I didn't think...I just did. And Lars just did too, flying like a banshee through all of the right tunnels. :flame: And we Q with a second place and a yps of 6.2!! A Lab had beaten us with a 6.3....so close but I'll take that Q at the end of a rough and tumble day. Phew!! LOL

Even though it was a weird day...here's the best part of it. Lars earned major props from the competitors. They all know his name after 3 days of trials and they all find him fascinating because "big dogs don't run like he does", or "big dogs aren't as graceful as Lars." One competitor came over to let me know what the judge said to her while she was being the ring crew. The judge said, Lars was the happiest dog there and none of the dogs she saw there worked with the enthusiasm and gusto that he does. The judge was also very impressed with how fast Lars is but at the same time...he listens so well to me even at that speed. Apparently, Lars left quite an impression on the judge. And you know...that's cooler to me than Q's. :whoo:


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I am sorry, I don't know how I missed this thread. AWESOME!!!! I would love to see Lars with his cape on, blasting around a course! Congrats again and sorry again for missing this.


----------

